# Hepatitis B Vaccine



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was posted to the Co-Cure list. For the full article, follow the link.


> quote:Subject: MED, ACT: Hepatitis B vaccination, multiple sclerosis, encephalitis, and ME/CFSMAY BE REPOSTEDSee:<http://bmj.bmjjournals.com/cgi/eletters/329/7468/703-a>http://bmj.bmjjournals.com/cgi/eletters/329/7468/703-aAnd if there is anyone with ME/CFS who predates the onset of their illness,or an exacerbation of pre-existing symptoms, to hepatitis B vaccine thenyou may wish to submit a short case history report to this BMJ e-discussionon the recent paper in Neurology.Dr Charles Shepherd


----------

